# POLAND | Urban Transport Compilation



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

*THE BIG POLAND THREAD!*

I don´t know why but I am a big Poland fan in the last time.  

Let´s make a Thread about new trams, buses, subways, infastructure etc. in Poland


I´ll start...

POZNAN:



LODZ:







WARSAW:







WROCLAW:





KRAKOW:






GDYNIA:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

No photos :redx:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

hmm, I can see them...!

Is there someone else who can´t see them.


----------



## Balsen (Jul 6, 2003)

I can't....


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

me neither


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

I cant see them either.

The only reason you see them, is because they are in your cache.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

No, that´s not the problem. I tried it on other computers as well. Parents, friends...!
It works. I think it´s more a browser problem!

I´m using gmx.de at the moment because my account at photobucket.com is exceeded.


hmm, I don´t know what to do now!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Maybe it works only while you are logged in with your private GMX account. 

Try hosting the pictures at http://imageshack.us/


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

I´m ready now! I hope it works.

Can you see the pictures now?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

oh yes, now they are visible


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Very nice photos. I am born in Swinoujscie, near Szcecin. That name is allways hard to pronounce. Well, mooved to Norway when I was five years old. 

Well, Szcecin is at the size of Oslo, and got such nice tramsystem! I am a bit shamed of Oslo tramsystem,... But it has some good things, like now there is 5 and 10 min schedule on all lines. 

More pics from Poland please


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

You want more?
You get more! 


WARSAW:
















more soon...!


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

Solaris buses in Warsaw:


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

SKM Warsaw


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

bardzo dobrze!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Poland has got style!!! Atleast its starting to look as a modern country. I am living in Swinoujscie, so there is only busses. But from the border, there is a German local bath bahn. Which goes from the Polish border to Züssow, where you can take the train to Berlin etc.










Here is a map of the short line:









The trains will in the future go into Swinoujscie center, but this have been a huge debate, since Polish people arent to happy for Germany wanting to buy land of Swinoujscie. This city was German before 1945, so lots of feelings sitts still.

Bardzo dobre zdjenzcie  <- good?


----------



## PB (Dec 2, 2002)

/\ zdjecie


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

LODZ tram:









....


----------



## F i l o (Sep 21, 2003)

kay:


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat (Oct 8, 2003)

Krakow:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Algernon said:


> How about the newest Polish tram (streetcar in American) i.e. Solaris Tramino?


Nice. About time that PESA had some competition in the rail transportation field. By the way, is Konstal ever going to make new trams?


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice, must try and visit poland next time i'm in Europe, some of those trains and trams look really nice.


----------



## zbyszekkk (Nov 19, 2009)

Poznan ordered 40 Solaris Tramino, contract was signed already.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Silesian Public Transport - Trams*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Silesian Public Transport - Buses*


----------



## GrubyNH (Jul 25, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Poznań Fast Tram (Poznański Szybki Tramwaj)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznański_Szybki_Tramwaj










______________________________________________________________________________












































































































































































to be continued


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)




----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

http://maps.google.pl/?ie=UTF8&ll=52.463864,16.917577&spn=0.002517,0.006968&t=k&z=18


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)




----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

can' see the photos:dunno:


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

michal_OMB said:


> *Silesian Public Transport - Trams*


I am planning a short visit to the Silesian Trams in the first week of June.
Can somebody propose the most interesting itinerary (round trip?) beginning and ending at Katowice Dworzec PKP (from around 9:00 to 18:00)?
I am interested in riding on (preferably older) trams, making nice photos of (different) tram types and using the highest possible number of different routes.

Is it possible to buy a kind of "day ticket" for the whole area?


----------



## hermaszczyk (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, you can buy day ticket. It cost 12 zł. You can go first line 6 to Bytom from Katowice Rynek, and next turn line 38 (MUST, those are historical car), next line 5 to Zabrze, and next linie 1 to Ruda Śląska, and line 37 to Katowice (but it ride just during repair and ride twice a hour ), difrent turn is 9 to Chorzów Batory and 20 or 7 to Katowice 

Katowice> (6) Bytom> (5) Zabrze>(1) Ruda Śląska> (37) Katowice
| > 9 Chorzów > 7,20 Katowice
38
Nice turn and make photos, because it's wonderful region but underestimated


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Tomesh (Mar 10, 2005)

The Silesian tram network is a very run down system, however by far the most charming and interesting in Poland IMO

There are a number of trip reports with pictures on websites for routes so search online i.e
http://hampage.hu/trams/szilezia2/e_index.html


----------



## GrubyNH (Jul 25, 2009)

New Solaris Hybrid (Made in Poland) :cheers:


----------



## GrubyNH (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Krakow Trams ^^























































:cheers:


----------



## GrubyNH (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Krakow Buses ^^


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

what a beautiful country. I'd love to go and live there someday.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/lodz-tramway-contractor-selected.html
> 
> *Łódź tramway contractor selected*
> 06 May 2014
> ...


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

*Lublin- one and only city in Poland with articulated - trolleybuses:*



> http://lublin.gazeta.pl/lublin/51,48724,15919566.html?i=5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strzala (Aug 16, 2005)

Trolleybus Solaris Trollino 18M unloading in Lublin:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvmjoSioEck&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/poznan-opens-new-tram-depot.html
> 
> *Poznań opens new tram depot*
> 13 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/lodz-launches-lrv-tender.html?channel=542
> 
> *Lodz launches LRV tender*
> Monday, May 19, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/two-polish-tram-openings.html
> 
> *Two Polish tram openings*
> 02 Jul 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/trams-ordered-for-bydgoszcz-extension.html
> 
> *Trams ordered for Bydgoszcz extension*
> 15 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../olsztyn-selects-new-tramway-contractors.html
> 
> *Olsztyn selects new tramway contractors*
> 26 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/pesa-selected-for-lodz-lrv-order.html?channel=542
> 
> *Pesa selected for Lodz LRV order*
> Tuesday, September 09, 2014
> ...


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

PESA trams in Torun by *neolp*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/prototype-tram-presented-to-bydgoszcz.html
> 
> *Prototype tram presented to Bydgoszcz*
> 30 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

22 Pesa Swings will be delivered to Łódź in 2015:


----------



## pikur (Nov 1, 2014)

^^ The PESA trams look quite modern but not beautiful, to be honest... Are they good/reliable though?


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

This version IS beautiful compared to Sowings delivered for example to Warsaw 

We can say that Pesa trams are suffering from not the best quality (at least for polish market), but situation is getting better every year from what I hear. This version of Swing should be reliable as producion is going on for some years and most of the things that didn't work very well were tweaked.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w-orders-pesa-twist-supercapacitor-trams.html
> 
> *Wrocław orders Pesa Twist supercapacitor trams*
> 18 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/lodz-signs-tram-contract-with-pesa.html
> 
> *Łódź signs tram contract with Pesa*
> 06 Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Pesa trams are so ugly, jesus who are their desingers? They're just awfull.


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tramwayman said:


> Pesa trams are so ugly, jesus who are their desingers? They're just awfull.


So you're just here to post that PESA is doing ugly trams all over this forum ?


----------



## bagercho (Feb 7, 2010)

Tramwayman said:


> Pesa trams are so ugly, jesus who are their desingers? They're just awfull.


Uglier than Alstom's shits? I don't think so


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...lnoslaskie-awards-new-operating-contract.html
> 
> *Dolnośląskie awards new operating contract*
> 21 Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Right, I have missed that. Anyway, it was the only one until now opened after a big "wave" in the end of the 19. and beginning of the 20. century. The trams in Olsztyn were existing before between 1907 and 1965.

What else is here interesting, it's actually the second tram network opened in Poland throughout the history - because the other ones were grounded in the times when Poland was occupied by Germany, Russia and the Austro-Hungarian Monarchy.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

I am trying to find out the annual patronage (ridership) for the tram systems in Krakow, Poznan and Wroclaw. Does anybody have a source of information for this, thank you?


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

For Wroclaw: 195 million in 2015, up from 155 mln in 2009. But this included trams and buses.

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/wroclaw/w...statystykami-za-2014-rok-kolejny-rekord/zwk7w

In Poznan it was 200 mln passengers in 2014, again trams and buses.

http://epoznan.pl/news-news-55637-I...komunikacja_miejska_Poznanskie_MPK_w_liczbach


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations Olsztyn with opening of new tram network. Map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/pl/olsztyn/olsztyn.htm










Schedule of openings:

19 Dec 2015: Wysoka Brama - Kanta (Route 1)
27 Dec 2015: Skwer Wakara - Dworzec Glowny (Route 2)
31 Dec 2015: Galeria Warminska - Uniwersytet Prawochenskiego (Route 3)


----------



## WB2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, on Saturday 19th December 2015 in Olsztyn Poland's 15th tram network was inaugurated. As a matter of fact trams return to the capital of Varmia after exactly 50 years. I suppose the authorities of Olsztyn were jealous because another, smaller city in Warmia -Masuria voivodeship - Elbląg - has trams uninterruptedly since 1895.

Some pictures taken by the Polish user syntech:









New tram and the medieval Olsztyn Castle in the background. Between 1516 and 1521 the famous Polish astronomer Nicolaus Copernicus lived and worked there









In front of the new townhall constructed between 1912 and 1915









New tram and the headquarters of the Warmia-Masuria voivodeship authorities​


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

New PESA Swing Duo for city of Torun:

QUOTE=dan-be;129664123]Jak już informowałem wcześniej, w dniu dzisiejszym na linii 1, zadebiutował w liniowej służbie pierwszy Swing Duo #313. Miałem szczęście (i czas) aby zrobić sobie przejażdżkę, i przy okazji, zrobić kilka zdjęć, do obejrzenia których zapraszam.

1. Swing Duo na pętli Olimpijska:









2.









3.









4. A tutaj, po przyjeździe na pętlę Uniwersytet, w towarzystwie niższego o jeden numer taborowy Swinga 121NbT, kursującego na linii 4:









5.









6.









Cdn ...[/QUOTE]


dan-be said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

del


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

City of Tarnow (pop. 115.000) in southern Poland used to have tram line. It was canceled during occupation in 1942 by Germans.



darols said:


> *Tarnów*
> 
> Jedna linia o szerokości 1000 mm skasowana podczas wojny w 1942 r. bo przeszkadzała w marszu wojsk niemieckich na wschód. Tabor trafił do Lwowa.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

*Free public transportation in Poland:*



Legend:
Free public transportation in cities and towns for:
1 - Everybody
2 - Towns/Cities residents
3 - Unemployed
4 - Students
5 - Car owners
In brakets (23tys) - population. 
tys = thousands

It is interesting that most of bigger towns with free public transportation for everybody (Zory, Belchatow, Polkowice, Lubin) are relatively rich in Polish reality. They have either huge mining industry or power plants within their territories. Also there is only one big city with some kind of free public transportation (for unemployed) - Gdansk.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Well, it's good to be a car owner in Nysa, but it's bad to be an unemployed person without a car in Nysa. This particular town sure knows how to beat people when they're down.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Most of used cars are extremely cheap in Poland. For purpose of using free public transportation you can buy some cheap junk for 500PLN and keep it for years...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

rakcancer said:


> *Free public transportation in Poland:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chart has errors. In Głowno it's free for everyone, while in Stryków it's difficult to call it public transport. These are free minibus lines through the villages surrouonding the town, which go only once or twice a day.

In many cities the public transport is free for elder people from some age, for example at least 70 years old (it is so in Łódź). And a very big group of passengers - the students of schools and universities - usually has a 50% discount for tickets. Which are cheap comparing with the western Europe. For example a ticket valid for 40 minutes in Łódź, which is enough for most rides, costs 3,40 PLN (which is less than 1 euro).


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Public transportation in city of Elblag. North Poland:



yellow - busses
green- trams


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tram extension to Fordon was opened in Bydgoszcz yesterday:



MISIO-JUL said:


> *16-01-2016*
> 
> *04:47* Pierwszy tramwaj dojeżdża do *Andersa/Wolna*.
> Sorry za fotę nie wyszła mi.
> ...





MISIO-JUL said:


> Zdążyłem przed przyjściem bydgoszczan na impreze.
> 11.
> 
> 12.
> ...





MISIO-JUL said:


> *IMPREZA*
> 20.
> 
> 21.
> ...





MISIO-JUL said:


> I na koniec kilka fotek tramwajów na trasie.
> 28.
> 
> 29.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/pl/bydg/bydgoszcz.htm


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Pesa 120Na tram, Warsaw*


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

From Polish forum. Winter test for new trams in Olsztyn:



kafarek said:


> kilka pstryków z zeszłego tygodnia
> 1
> 
> IMG_9977 by Robert Frw, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...le-view/view/pesa-to-develop-metro-train.html
> 
> *Pesa to develop metro train*
> 03 Mar 2016
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Poznan*

Bus and trams were used 226.6 mln times in 2015, up from 208 mln times in 2014. 

http://epoznan.pl/news-news-65420-Poznan_coraz_wiecej_osob_korzysta_z_komunikacji_miejskiej_

By 2021 Poznan will buy 111 new trams. Currently it has 255 trams. Since 1996 122 new trams gave been bought. 3 months ago Poznan ordered 30 new trams already.

This year will also see various investments in renovating tram lines and building a few new ones over the next years.

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...amwajow-do-2021-r-piec-nowych-tras-51546.html

20 Solaris Urbino 18s of the newest generation are being brought to traffic this week. They're among others equipped with USB-ports



















http://poznan.wyborcza.pl/poznan/51,36037,19741853.html?i=8










https://www.facebook.com/stacjafilipa/photos/pcb.558284111012483/558280871012807/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Szczecin plans to buy 42 new trams and to modernise 37 of its Tatra trams

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/szczecin-kupi-42-nowe-tramwaje-51556.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Gorzów Wielkopolski will buy 14 new trams and modernise 10 km of tram lines

The city has a network of 22.5 km and has 37 old(er) trams. 

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...wie-roku-przetarg-na-nowe-tramwaje-51596.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Częstochowa plans to buy 15 trams and to modernise around 10 km of its 15 km network.

The city has 55 trams, including 7 Pesa Twists. 

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/wiadomosci/czestochowa-odnowi-siec-i-kupi-nowe-tramwaje-51478.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Sosnowiec plans to buy 78 buses, including 35 hybrid ones

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...kupic-78-autobusow-w-tym-35-hybryd-51571.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Olsztyn tram line

Red: opened 2015/16
Yellow (full): Basic expansion plan (2016-2020)
Yellow (dots): Extended expansion plan


----------



## Nowax (Jan 11, 2010)

New Solaris Urbino in Poznan


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Łódź:

http://gtlodz.eu/img-ulica_narutowicza_w_niedzielne_popoludnie,37873.html


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

After opening the page with the full photo size, press Ctrl+Shift+R to refresh the page with reloading all the graphic files.

Otherwise the photo is displayed as a magnified thumbnail (an effect of a hotlinking protection) and you cannot see anything.

Embedding photos from the gtodz.eu website in the posts on the forum is not a good idea, you can see what is the result.


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Pesa 128N Jazz Duo, Warsaw*


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

JanVL said:


> Olsztyn tram line
> 
> Red: opened 2015/16
> Yellow (full): Basic expansion plan (2016-2020)
> Yellow (dots): Extended expansion plan


I like that Olsztyn didn't stop on construction of one line and is taking further development of tram network so seriously.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Krakow has bought 12 hybrid Solaris Urbino 18 buses

http://www.transport-publiczny.pl/w...dpisalo-umowe-na-dostawe-12-hybryd-51909.html


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Gdansk



Kubael said:


> W ubiegłym roku zakończyła się budowa lini tramwajowej na Morenę. Przy okazji tej inwestycji całkowicie przebudowano też rejon pętli tramwajowej Siedlce. Powstał tutaj węzeł przesiadkowy tram-bus.
> 
> Gdańsk - Węzeł przesiadkowy Siedlce by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Kubael said:


> *Olsztyn*
> 
> Olsztyn by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have found a really interestingly made YouTube channel about Polish public transport networks. And not only Polish - but made by a guy from Poland.

The channel is in Polish, but it has English subtitles.

Niskopodłogowiec - The Lowfloor One: 






(this is the episode about Olsztyn trams)


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Warsaw*

Solaris Urbino 12 electric


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Bydgoszcz 



17cm said:


> Witajcie, kilka aktualnych fotografii:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...unveils-first-low-floor-tram.html?channel=526
> 
> *Modertrans unveils first low-floor tram*
> Tuesday, November 22, 2016
> ...


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

New Polish tram, Moderus Grammy


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Szczecin by *Jacyk*



















(Construction around is due to expansion).


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

One more video with Moderus Grammy


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...laris-form-lrv-joint-venture.html?channel=526
> 
> *Stadler and Solaris form LRV joint venture*
> Tuesday, December 13, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/more-pesa-lrvs-for-bydgoszcz.html?channel=526

*More Pesa LRVs for Bydgoszcz*
Wednesday, January 18, 2017










_THE Polish city of Bydgoszcz has selected local supplier Pesa as preferred bidder for a contract to supply 18 low-floor LRVs for the city’s metre-gauge tram network_

Pesa submitted a bid of Zlotys 141.1m ($US 34.5m) contract to supply 15 30m-long vehicles and three 19m-long trams. The longer vehicles will accommodate up to 200 passengers while the shorter trams will have capacity for 120

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...idder-in-gorzow-wielkopolski-tram-tender.html

*Pesa sole bidder in Gorzów Wielkopolski tram tender*
31 Jan 2017










POLAND: Pesa is the sole bidder to supply up to 20 trams to Gorzów Wielkopolski, city transport authority MZK announced on January 31.

The 115·1m złoty bid includes a firm order for 14 bidirectional trams from Pesa’s Fokstrot family. These would enable most of the existing fleet of 11 Type 6EGTW trams and nine Type 6ZGTW trams purchased second-hand from Kassel to be withdrawn. MZK has a further 17 Type 105N trams, but these are not in regular service

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-tram-extension-funding-agreement-signed.html

*Olsztyn tram extension funding agreement signed*
02 Mar 2017










POLAND: A funding agreement for 144·9m złoty of EU funds for the expansion of the Olsztyn tram network was signed on February 28 by Mayor Piotr Grzymowicz.

A new route is to be built from the existing network at the junction of al Piłsudskiego and ul Kościuszki southeast to ul Wyszyńskiego, where it would turn south and run to a terminus at Pieczewo

...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Lowfloorer - Bydgoszcz Fast Tram to Fordon


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Revilization of tramway tracks in Gorzow Wielkopolski. 




























14 new trams from PESA will be delivered in early 2018.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...rtrans-sole-bidder-in-elblag-tram-tender.html

*Modertrans sole bidder in Elbląg tram tender*
19 May 2017










POLAND: Modertrans was the sole bidder in a tender for the supply of three trams to Elbląg. The bid opened on May 17 has a gross price of 7·1m złoty.

The tender for single-section trams specifies a length of between 14 m and 15·5 m, with at least 30% of the floor to be low

...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Comparison of the tram rolling stock in the Polish cities:



potwo-or said:


> Uwzględnione poprawki, dodana wersja w postaci daty.



First column: low-floor (at least 60% of the low floor)
Second column: partially low-floor (less than 60% of the low floor)
Third column: high-floor

The rows for each city/town are divided into two parts. The first one refers to the current rolling stock, the second part - to those almost sure to be purchased in the near future (Planowane) or bought but not yet delivered (Zakupione).

There might be some errors in it, it's still being created.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...a-sole-bidder-in-czestochowa-tram-tender.html

*Pesa sole bidder in Częstochowa tram tender*
01 Aug 2017










POLAND: Pesa was the sole bidder in a tender to supply up to 15 trams to Częstochowa. Pesa bid 89·9m złoty for the base order of 10 trams, deliveries of which are due to be completed in 2020.

MPK Częstochowa currently has seven 2010N trams from Pesa’s Twist family in service


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Siemens' appeal against "Tramwaje Slaskie SA" (tender conditions) dropped out:
http://www.tram-silesia.pl/www/index.php/32996/uejrpb4542017/

Direct link to the sentence of National Appeals Chamber:
http://www.tram-silesia.pl/www/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/2017-08-31-KIO-wyrok.pdf

They wanted to modify possible tram lengths. And we know that there are at least 3 contractors which want to obtain contract: Modertrans, Pesa and Stadler. Contract is divided for shorter and longer trams and it's possible to have different contractors for each part.


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

The run-down Gorzów Wielkopolski tram system is currently undergoing a period of huge changes, including track modernisation and buying new trams:






















http://gorzowianin.com/wiadomosc/10515-twisty-dla-gorzowa.html


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gorzów Wielkopolski closed its tram network for two years yesterday. Why? The reason is mentioned in the previous post.

The last day of the old trams:


dkzg said:


> Wczoraj w Gorzowie zamknięto sieć na dwa lata. Zrobiłem kilka fotek:


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Modetrans Gamma testing in Gdansk


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

New public transport hub will be built in Zielona Góra:


dkzg said:


> *1.Budowa Centrum Przesiadkowego*
> Wizualizacja:


Bus depot reconstruction:


> *2. Przebudowa zajezdni:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Elbląg tram*

Today in Elbląg (northern Poland) a new stretch of tram track was introduced along 12 Lutego street. Trams 4 and 5 serve the new route.

http://www.zkm.elblag.com.pl/aktualnosci/1432.html

new map:










http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/pl/elblg/elblag.htm

photos from Poland forum:



michal_z_el said:


> Póki co zdjęcia z prasy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





michal_z_el said:


> 12 lutego:


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Lowfloorer about the trams in Szczecin:


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

A Skoda 16T tram pantograph. Operating in Wrocław since 2006. Photographed by me in September 2016












A Skoda 16T tram. Wrocław. Photographed by me in September 2016











Konstal 105NWr tram, modernized by Protram heading towards the northern suburbs of Wrocław. Photographed by me in September 2016











Protram 205WrAS tram heading for the southern suburbs of Wrocław. Photographed by me in September 2016


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Chris80678 said:


> Konstal tram heading towards the northern suburbs of Wrocław. Photographed by me in September 2016
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/m0wrubi.jpg


105NWr, modernized by Protram: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstal_105NWr



> More modern Konstal tram heading for the southern suburbs of Wrocław. Photographed by me in September 2016
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HzoMgim.jpg


Protram 205WrAS actually. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protram_205_WrAs
Partially based on the earlier 204WrAS, which is actually a new tram, although visually similar to the classic Konstal.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protram_204_WrAs


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Pesa will deliver 10 Twist II trams to Częstochowa. Moreover, 13.5 km of the single track will be renovated and two tram loops will be rebuilt.

http://infotram.pl/pesa-z-umowa-na-twisty-ii-dla-czestochowy_more_101918.html (in Polish)


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Tram 1 at the Na Skarpie terminus in the east of Toruń ready to depart for University in the west of the town . 
All photos taken by me during my stay in Toruń in 2015












Same tram












Seats inside the tram












Of course the older Konstal trams were still knocking about then


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to be the one saying that, but I really think these pictures aren't worth sharing here (or anywhere else). 3 years old, terrible quality, not showing anything of particular interest.

Have some common sense before posting, please.


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Trupman said:


> Sorry to be the one saying that, but I really think these pictures aren't worth sharing here (or anywhere else). 3 years old, terrible quality, not showing anything of particular interest. Have some common sense before posting, please."
> 
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion Trupman, but I was kindly asked to post my photos from my travels in Poland by another user on this forum, irrespective of when they were taken
> ...


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

A summary of the year 2017 in the (mostly) Polish public transport world - by Niskopodłogowiec (the Low Floorer):






Turn on the English closed captions / subtitles.


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Trupman said:


> Sorry to be the one saying that, but I really think these pictures aren't worth sharing here (or anywhere else). 3 years old, terrible quality, not showing anything of particular interest.
> 
> Have some common sense before posting, please.


As I said before Trupman you are entitled to your opinion but some people like my photos. You are not obliged to look at them 
I am not removing them


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Is anyone else having problems seeing some of the replies on this thread?

There's been at least two posts since Trupman's post (#200)but when I click on the thread they don't appear.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Test...

The thread is corrupted - maybe it will fix it?


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have noticed issues with posts not appearing too - for example my first reply to trupman's comments has disappeared

But then trupman thinks my photos are terrible and not of any interest. Furthermore, in his opinion they should not appear in this public forum despite Kpc21 inviting me to post my photos

DanielFA, ufonut, dimlys1994 liked my photos of the trams in Wroclaw


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

The thread works 

Well, I assumed they would be of better quality.

Maybe you should limit yourself to choosing the best or most interesting ones?

I don't know what specifically may be most interesting to a foreigner in the Polish public transport networks... I am from Poland, so I am not a person who can judge such things. You should know it better.


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Kpc21 said:


> The thread works
> 
> Well, I assumed they would be of better quality.
> 
> ...


I cannot read minds and predict what users in this forum want to see - trams, trains are classed as urban transport therefore it is logical to expect them to be of interest to forum users

I am not a professional photographer but I take good photos. A professional photographer agrees that my photos on here are of good quality and show Poland's transport at its best

Being half Polish all I was trying to do was to show my admiration for Poland's transport network and how much it has improved


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

please chris don't give in to the bad and miserable attitudes of a few....don't let negativity win. this is the biggest test to your confidence, don't give in.

I have been coming here to specifically see your posts for some time although I'm not on much these days, busy. hope to see you again.


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Urbanista1 said:


> please chris don't give in to the bad and miserable attitudes of a few....don't let negativity win. this is the biggest test to your confidence, don't give in.
> 
> I have been coming here to specifically see your posts for some time although I'm not on much these days, busy. hope to see you again.


Thank you for your kind words Urbanista1 - its good to know I have at least one friend on this forum

I still love Poland as it is in my blood and my Polish will help me survive in March 

All I can say in my defence is that I don't have time to quality check photos before posting - they looked fine on imgur - I have a busy working life


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

_Tram will change Gorzów Wielkopolski?_


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

An interesting article about the problems of the regional and local bus transport in Poland. I translated it for you.

Short introduction to present the background. Most of the suburban, regional and inter-city bus connections in the communist times were operated by a single state-owned enterprise, called PKS. Afer 1989, the PKS (actually, its bus section, as the company was also responsible for the freight transport in trucks) got divided into over 100 smaller or bigger transportation companies created from each of their local departments.

Those companies, still called PKS, but with the name of the town or city where they are located, are being successively privatized - and this process is almost finished, but there is still just a few PKS'es in Poland which still belong to the state.

Whether privatized or not, the PKS'es after the change of political systems had and still have a lot of problems. One side of it is that they operated the connections on different routes. Some of them were affordable, some not. And some became unaffordable when the competition of private cars as well as of small private bus operators, which appeared on the market in the new economic reality (and often carried people faster, more frequently and for lower prices - using minibuses) emerged.

In "normal" western countries, the bus connections which are important for the local societies but unaffordable for the operators are subsidized. In Poland, in the communist times, there was no such a problem at all since everything was state-owned, so covering the loses of the company from the state budget was a natural thing. Furthermore, the PKS'es usually managed to cover the costs of unaffordable routes with the incomes from the affordable ones. And it shouldn't be also forgotten that in the times when only the chosen ones had private cars and, in some period, the gasoline was subject to rationing, the buses were, simply, practically always full, even in the countryside, and often people wanting to get somewhere had problems simply not being taken by an overcrowded bus.

Another side is that the management in the PKS companies was often still thinking in the ways which had been effective in the previous system but were no longer in the free-market economy. They continued providing transportation services even on unaffordable and not subsidized routes. Often, in course of the privatization, they were getting overtaken by the employees. Who were interested mainly in keeping their workplaces (taking into account high levels of unemployment in Poland in the 1990s and still in the 2000s), without thinking about the financial condition of their employers. Stealing fuel or not printing tickets and taking the money paid by the passenger to the own pocket by the drivers also wasn't uncommon and it wasn't really controlled in many of the PKS'es. Which had to lead to an economical fall-down of most of those companies.

Throughout the years, the PKS companies were slowly closing next connections and also next ones were simply going bankrupt, or getting taken over by developers who were interesting e.g. in building a shopping mall in an attractive place in the city center, in which there was a bus terminal. Recently, this phenomenon has sped up a lot. Partially due to improvements of the railway, partially because there is not enough drivers, partially just because of the time, because of the progressing taking the market over by other bus carriers and increasing popularity of private cars.

http://wyborcza.pl/7,155287,22938730,pks-y-staczaja-sie-a-coraz-wiecej-pasazerow-jest-odcietych.html


> *PKS'es are rolling down and more and more passengers are cut off from the public transport. The postponed legislation will regulate the market?*
> Edyta Bryła, February 2nd, 2018
> 
> The PKS'es are cutting their connections in an avalanche speed and the white spots on the transport map of Poland grow. The government is thinking about how to persuade the carriers to operate on the unaffordable routes without subsidizing the bus connections.
> ...


----------



## dkzg (Jan 6, 2014)

chauffeur said:


> New public transport hub will be built in Zielona Góra:
> 
> 
> Bus depot reconstruction:
> ...


It's a part of biggest project. Except that:
-56 low buses chargers in depot
-2 fast buses chargers
-29 fast buses chargers in 11 line ends in city
-17 MEGA Buses Mercedes Connecto LF with EuroIV engines (expected soon)
-2 technical vehicles
-new passanger information system

After that MZK Zielona Góra (transport operator) will have 77 buses (61% fleet will be electric buses).


----------



## dkzg (Jan 6, 2014)

The new Conecto for Zielona Góra:


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Stadion Narodowy metro station *

All photos taken during my stay in Warsaw (March 2018) - exactly 3 years since Line 2 opened


Entrance / exit of National Stadium metro station https://imgur.com/a/8bHLPdV


Massive concrete supporting pillars https://imgur.com/a/agmiE27


Behind the screens is the platform which in the future may serve the third line of Warsaw Metro (if it ever gets built) to Gocław

https://imgur.com/a/FrFNtAo


Stop name https://imgur.com/a/w6Fe1ju


The 'Lego' tiles of the roof https://imgur.com/a/QgLvbC3


Seats https://imgur.com/a/aG67KUb


Passenger information display (PID) https://imgur.com/a/wRCyvrD


The eerily lit ventilation shafts https://imgur.com/a/AuFwoC1


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Centrum Nauki Kopernik metro station*

All photos taken during my stay in Warsaw (March 2018) 


Escalators https://imgur.com/a/8MTlk2i

The space-like tunnel https://imgur.com/a/8MTlk2i

The ground-level skylight https://imgur.com/a/8MTlk2i

Looking through the ground-level skylight down into Copernicus Science Centre metro station

https://imgur.com/a/8MTlk2i

A Siemens Inspiro metro train arrives into Copernicus Science Centre metro station

https://imgur.com/a/JbFdsYI

Front end of a Siemens Inspiro train at the Copernicus Science Centre metro station bound for Rondo Dasynskiego in west Warsaw

https://imgur.com/a/Hr0Yltw

Platforms

https://imgur.com/a/1F0UMCj

Station name

https://imgur.com/a/nTIqdcR

Seats

https://imgur.com/a/YVbUInn


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

> *Olsztyn orders Durmazlar LRVs *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/olsztyn-orders-durmazlar-lrvs.html?channel=000


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Electric buses in Jaworzno:


----------



## Chris80678 (Sep 2, 2007)

Look out for photos of the trams and buses which I use during my stay in Kraków in March 2019

I'll pick out the best ones for posting on this forum


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Polish public transport in 2018 – a summary:






There was really a lot going on.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now when you think of a Polish bus brands, first what you think about is Solaris. Actually no longer Polish (recently sold by the founder to CAF, the tram division was sold to Stadler shortly before that) – but still based in Poland and related to Poland.

But in the communist period (and still in the 1990s), two big Polish bus brands were Jelcz (which also made trucks) and Autosan. Jelcz went bankrupt and no longer makes buses (although it still makes military trucks), Autosan survived with some support from the government and it's now probably the biggest player after Solaris (of course, not counting foreign brands like Mercedes or MAN). Next to Ursus, previously known for tractors, now focused on electric buses. Autosan made buses mostly for the regional transport and for small towns, Jelcz – for long-distance routes and for big cities. Another big player in the Polish market of buses for cities, especially since the 1970s, was Ikarus from Hungary, if we talk about intercity buses – Sanos from Yugoslavia (now North Macedonia). 

Niskopodłogowiec made a video about the history of Jelcz buses in the public transport of the city of Toruń (a nice city, I recommend you visit it when you are in Poland):


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

New buses for a city of Wieliczka:


Wypalacz Rafał;160854674 said:


> A dziś odbyła się zapowiedziana oficjalna prezentacja tych autobusów - konkretnie dziewięciu Solarisów (dziesiąty jeździł na liniach J1 i W1) i jednego z dwóch Iveco Urbo:
> 
> Prezentacja autobusów 01 Wieliczka 20lip2019 Flickr by Rafał Kurtyka, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tram networks in Poland*

Found in Polish forum:
All tram networks in Poland:
In grey box:
Number of tramways: 3332
Combined length of all networks: 2408km
Number of tram networks: 15 



ABWera said:


> https://twitter.com/CUPT_gov_pl/status/1163381939463700480


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Gdynia trolleybuses 2019





Kraków trams 2019





Lublin trolleybuses 2018


----------



## broker (Sep 2, 2005)

*City Rail from Gdansk Airport*


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

A user from Łódź, nowy1212, made a comparison of planned rolling stock purchases of Poland's tram networks:

Miasto – City

Niskopodłogowe – Low-floor (at least 60%)
Częściowo niskopodłogowe – Partially low-floor (below 60%)
Wysokopodłogowe – High-floor (0% of the low floor)

Na stanie – In operation
Zakupione – Purchased
Planowane – Planned
Ostateczny stan – Final state

Razem – Total
Udział – Share

Dwuskład – double-wagon composition
Za nowe – scrapped to be replaced by new ones










So e.g. after the current purchases, Warsaw will have 66% of their tram fleet low-floor.


----------



## misioho (Dec 29, 2009)

New electric buses in Poznań made by Solaris



















Chargers were built on 3 stations: os. Sobieskiego, Garbary and Górczyn. Next 18 chargers will be built in bus depot on Kacza street.
Electric buses for now are servicing lines running through center of the city: 151, 174 (18 meter buses) and 163 (12 meter buses).


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Minsk metro in 2020


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

new tram by PESA in *Gorzow Wielkopolski* :



















article :









Gorzów: Tramwaj wraca do centrum. Na razie w ramach testu


Powoli końca dobiegają prace torowe w centrum Gorzowa Wielkopolskiego. W czwartek 16 kwietnia odbędzie się przejazd testowy tramwaju aż do pętli Silwana. Po raz ostatni tramwaje dojeżdżały do tego krańca w 2017 r.




www.transport-publiczny.pl





new tram by PESA in *Czestochowa* :




























source : [Częstochowa] Sieć tramwajowa

article :









Częstochowa: Nowy twist dotarł do MPK. To pierwszy z dziesięciu pojazdów zamówionych w firmie PESA. Jak wygląda najnowszy tramwaj?







czestochowa.naszemiasto.pl





new tram by Turkish Durmazlar in *Olsztyn* :




























article :









Turecki tramwaj już w Olsztynie


Po prawie dwóch tygodniach podróży, tramwaj Panorama wyprodukowany w tureckiej Bursie właśnie dotarł do Olsztyna. To pierwszy wóz z zamówienia na 12 pojazdów. W stolicy regionu będzie przechodził homologację.




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czestochowa *

tram infrastructure investments 

























[Częstochowa] Sieć tramwajowa


Pętla Raków




www.skyscrapercity.com





Twist 2.0 by PESA on Czestochowa tracks :









































Pierwszy Twist 2.0 wozi częstochowskich pasażerów [zdjęcia]


Pierwszy z dziesięciu zakupionych przez MPK Częstochowa tramwajów Twist 2.0 przeszedł procedurę odbioru i wyruszył na służbę liniową. Od poprzedników, oprócz wyglądu zewnętrznego, różni się nowocześniejszym wyposażeniem. Wraz z nimi częstochowskie linie tramwajowe obsługiwać będzie łącznie 17...




www.transport-publiczny.pl





*Gorzow Wielkopolski*

major tram infrastructure modernization



































Wielka demolka na Chrobrego [zdjęcia] - gorzowianin.com


Sprawdziliśmy, jak przebiegają prace przy przebudowie ul. Chrobrego i Mieszka I. Obecnie wykonawca skupia się na demontażu płyt betonowych na deptaku przy ul. Chrobrego za pomocą ciężkiego sprzętu. Z kolei przy ul. Mieszka I został sfrezowany asfalt.




gorzowianin.com





new trams by PESA :









*
Torun *

tram infrastructure investments 









trams by PESA










*Elblag *

new tram by modertrans



























Elbląg pokazuje nowe tramwaje Modertransu oraz z Łodzi


Ponad 26 mln złotych kosztują inwestycje w infrastrukturę tramwajową, realizowane przez elbląski samorząd. Ponad połowa tych środków przeznaczona została na zakup pięciu nowych tramwajów. Cztery z nich od lutego będą wozić pasażerów po mieście. Oprócz tego miasto kupiło w Łodzi dwa...




www.transport-publiczny.pl





*Bydgoszcz *

new tram infrastructure investments 

























[Bydgoszcz] Linia tramwajowa na ul. Kujawskiej


wskazany przeze nie fragment ponoć będzie naprawiony (do wymiany ma być w tym roku Magnuszewska), zobaczymy jakie będzie rozwiązanie, bo jak położą wyłącznie nowy dywanik asfaltu to za chwilę będzie to samo




www.skyscrapercity.com




trams by PESA :


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How would you rank public transport systems of Polish cities on a 0-10 scale, with 0 being the worst?


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Olsztyn tram in 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

After almost 3 years of modernasation, first of three tram routes in Gorzów Wielkopolski was reopened yesterday:









Gorzów: Ruszyły tramwaje po niemal trzech latach przerwy. Inauguracja Twistów


Dzisiaj – 2 lipca – w urodziny miasta w Gorzowie wróciły tramwaje. Pasażerów wożą nowe Twisty, będące pierwszymi niskopodłogowymi tramwajami w mieście. Przewozy wznowiono na pełnej trasie linii 1. Trasa do pętli Piaski jest zamknięta z powodu rozpoczętego remontu torowiska i deptaka w ciągu...




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Poland Toruń tram in 2020





Poland , Tychy trolleybus in 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Toruń tram contract awarded


POLAND: Toruń city transport operator MZK w Toruniu has formally accepted 46·4m złoty tender from sole bidder Pesa Bydgoszcz for a contract to supply five trams. The five-section metre-gauge 100% low-floor trams from the manufacturer's Swing family are scheduled to be delivered within 24 months.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

In Szczecin, tram line 3 was extended from Las Arkonski to Rondo Olszewskiego. Route now terminates at Zajezdnia Pogodno:









Szczecin: Niebawem otwarcie Arkońskiej i powrót tramwajów na pl. Szarych Szeregów


Tramwaje Szczecińskie informują o zbliżających się zmianach w komunikacji tramwajowej. Zakończenie prac na pl. Szarych Szeregów umożliwi wznowienie od 25 lipca kursowania tramwajów w ciągu al. Piastów. Jednocześnie uruchomione zostanie torowisko w ciągu Arkońskiej, choć na razie pojadą nim...




www.transport-publiczny.pl


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Poland , Szczecin tram in 2020





Poland , Wrocław tram in 2020





Poland , Silesia region tram in 2020





Poland , Częstochowa trams in 2020





Poland , Poznań trams in 2020


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Poland , Gdansk tram in 2020





Poland ,Łódź tram in 2020





Poland ,Bydgoszcz tram in 2020


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Katowice*

two local public transportation hubs were opened this week :

Zawodzie transportation hub 
































Brynow transportaion hub








































Sadowa transportation hub - opened in October






















[Katowice] Węzły przesiadkowe (Brynów Pętla, Ligota...


A no chyba, że tak. No to zdziwiony nie jestem.




www.skyscrapercity.com




*
Bydgoszcz* - new tram line was opened this week

































[Bydgoszcz] Linia tramwajowa na ul. Kujawskiej


Kolega @wiwixpl przesłał mi zdjęcia oraz zapytanie, czy rozpoczęto naprawę skarpy na wysokości Nordic Astrum? Ktoś coś wie?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









New commuter rail network launched in Poland


The three-line Subcarpathian Agglomeration Railway entered service earlier this month following the completion of track and infrastructure upgrades.




www.railjournal.com


----------

